# Schutzhund in Lakeland, FL area??



## nd23rin (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone know of anywhere I can get my GSD into Schutzhund in this area>?


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Depends on your view of in your area









DVG America home page 
Click on Southeast region and there is a list of clubs in Florida

USA SchH clubs of Southeast region 

There is a member that travels to clubs in Plant City, FL from Lake Wales to train.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi nick 23

i'm in winter haven and i take my boy to the group up in groveland; it's just over an hour away for me; the folks that belong are wonderful and steve and amanda who run the training sessions are very knowledgeable, good people

ellen


----------

